# Post your Desktops



## Kelsh (Jan 6, 2008)

I always find these quite interesting. So um, do it do iiitt. 

http://i17.tinypic.com/72actbs.png

Anime is 5 Centimeters Per Second: A Chain of Short Stories about their Distances. 

<3



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size.

Copy-n-pasted from my post on Page 5:_
Okay, seriously people, horizontal scrolling is bad. If your image is large enough that it would stretch out the page layout, then please, either make it a simple link, an attachment (which will generate its own thumbnail), or do like I do and


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Click for full-size.


----------



## Ron Overdrive (Jan 6, 2008)

NSFW

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/rakeron/desktop-scaled.png

[Just a reminder that: "Squeaky" clean! Forums must be kept "work safe". That means posting no IMG links to mature artwork, and all links to non-work safe content must be marked with a NSFW work warning." per the forum rules ^^]


----------



## Fallen (Jan 6, 2008)

There be mine


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 6, 2008)

Click the kitty paw <3 ~


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, I love my First Person Shooters.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

Norton Antivirus?  Have fun with that...


----------



## Magica (Jan 6, 2008)

Desktop's kind of a mess right now. Bah.


----------



## scythemouse (Jan 6, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Norton Antivirus?  Have fun with that...



Came with the computer, and it does it's job along with a couple others.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 6, 2008)

scythemouse said:
			
		

> Came with the computer, and it does it's job along with a couple others.



My experiences with Norton have been nothing but headache-causing.  IMHO, it's an over-complicated resource hog of an antivirus program.  I use Avira Antivirus, which is free, and does a better job than any other antivirus program I've ever tried, free or otherwise.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.thedragoneer.com/desktop.jpg

I had to really shrink mine down. My laptop runs at 1920x1200. Heh heh. Gaming laptops are a bit overkill at times. =P



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size._


----------



## Oni (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice background ^.^


----------



## Jakal (Jan 7, 2008)

Ron Overdrive said:
			
		

> NSFW
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/rakeron/desktop-scaled.png



could I have a link to that pic?


----------



## Excubitor (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is mine (hope it shows, if not recommend me a new image hosting site)


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2008)

And here's the one I use when I'm not at home (NSFW).


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Cough* Yeah, pretty spartan as most desktops go. BTW, you can grab the background here. (Ya, I know, DA... But that's where the guy posted it...)


----------



## mistysilverwolf (Jan 7, 2008)

Here ish mine :3


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## DragonKid (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's mine, with a theme called "Sirus" running.


----------



## codewolf (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Kelsh (Jan 7, 2008)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I had to really shrink mine down. My laptop runs at 1920x1200. Heh heh. Gaming laptops are a bit overkill at times. =P



Wicked.


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 7, 2008)

mrchris said:
			
		

>



Jeebus, think ya got enough on your Quick Launch there?


----------



## Oni (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting backgrounds. ^.^


----------



## Kinday (Jan 11, 2008)

I borrowed the background pic form someoneâ€™s FA, hope they donâ€™t mind.


----------



## Aikon (Jan 12, 2008)

I like a minimalist, clean desktop.  I'm still trying to figure out how to hide my backup drive, hrmmm.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 12, 2008)

Click on the picture to see the full-sized version. 

The Viral wallpaper is likely temporary -- I'll be moving back to a Hyaku Shiki one to fit the visual style I modified when I reformat and reinstall.


----------



## Amundoryn (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jan 19, 2008)

1920x1200 ftw?

Also Mass Effect ftw and I <3 Tali 

-Onyx


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 22, 2008)

ill post my pc desktop sometime


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Jan 22, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Jeebus, think ya got enough on your Quick Launch there?



I have a ton in the quick launch too. I keep my application links in the quick launch and my document links on the desktop.


----------



## Aden (Jan 22, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Jeebus, think ya got enough on your Quick Launch there?



It's like OS X dock envy.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 22, 2008)

Yet another update on it, backgroundwise.

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d19/chrisdragon/desktop.jpg


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 23, 2008)

No reason to taint this picture with desktop icons and other such nonsense.


Not scaled since the thread already seems to be stretched out. Original picture of the nebula was roughly 5400x5600, so I tweaked it a bit to fit on my screen (1440x900). Excuse the quality loss.


----------



## Eevee (Jan 23, 2008)

These threads always strike me as a bit silly, since I never _see_ my wallpaper.  The other sorts of customizations people do are way more interesting.

Links to full:




Still thinking about going Ubuntu sometime.

Oddly missing from the shot is a popup for Launchy, which may be the greatest Windows app ever devised.  (The original OS X program Quicksilver is made somewhat less impressive by how good Apple's search already is.)


----------



## Nalerenn (Jan 23, 2008)

Mugen no yami wo hikari no kaeru...
Tenjou tenge...
Ikki toushin...
Chouginga GURREN-LAGANN!
Ningen no chikara...
Misete ...YARUZE!!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jan 23, 2008)

Nalerenn said:
			
		

> Mugen no yami wo hikari no kaeru...
> Tenjou tenge...
> Ikki toushin...
> Chouginga GURREN-LAGANN!
> ...








This post deserves :kamina:.

And I'll be uploading my new desktop soon. I'm still in the midst of setting everything back up now that I've reformatted (in a spectacular timeframe, too!).


----------



## Aden (Jan 30, 2008)

Dug up something I made last year, and I set it as my new desktop.


----------



## Rayne (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Kisuke (Jan 30, 2008)

Haha, I LOVE this game. My desktops 1280x1024. ^^


----------



## Amundoryn (Jan 31, 2008)

updated desktop


----------



## Devinion (Jan 31, 2008)

I Dual Boot Windows XP Pro and Ubuntu 7.1.

I recently had a WTF Exception in XP over Christmas Break, and had to reinstall, BUT, I've still got a screen of it prior to the total ownage of my OS.

And for kicks! You also get to see my portable DSL screen! 8D




I'm also kind of surprised that I haven't seen too many of you guys using Custom XP themes... Those who want 'em shoot me a PM and I'll fix you up.
Same note goes for that little bar at the top of the screen. That's my beloved Uptimer.... that thing is so damn handy at times.

And, since I'm in Ubuntu, I might as well screen it. It's kinda bland at the moment, but I could care less  By the way, that background was an edited picture of one of my Elemars. His name is Sen. You'll be seeing him frequently if you're watching my gallery  <Elemars are copyright of Latte3000. Steal and I'll do severely inhumane things to you and yours>


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## indrora (Feb 1, 2008)

ubuntu 7.10-linux-2.6.22-generic-debianSRC

i compiled from source 8)

The two you see here are with and without compiz.
With Compiz (Running Cube-rotate)
[attachment=2408]
Without (running barely anytihng. thats gKrellM in the corner)
[attachment=2409]

hope y'all are impressed.

i might have a pic with Tilda ( FPS style command line with transparecy settings etc)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 2, 2008)

Bueno, here's what I'm overlooking when I'm on the net. It's on Windows XP ( if you didn't notice) and it has an otter on it! It's cute!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess im the only one:




yup, that is my desktop


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## CaptainSaicin (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh boy, just wait until I finish setting up mine and prepare for massive screenshottage.. three computers here, two of them running Linux/Unix based OSes in addition to Windows, they can alternate between displaying their own desktops or being used as extra displays for the other computers.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://theg90.deviantart.com/art/newer-desktop-75941772

EPIC F*CKING WIN


----------



## Aden (Feb 5, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> http://theg90.deviantart.com/art/newer-desktop-75941772
> 
> EPIC F*CKING WIN



Yay Blender!

/Check out my dA


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 23, 2008)

Hehe, some of your desktops barely fill up my screen.

-Onyx


----------



## yak (Feb 23, 2008)

This one, http://www.furaffinity.net/full/590957/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 24, 2008)

My desktop for my 14" laptop
Desktop for teh iMac will be posted tomorrow I guess
link to pic




Oh, and this thread made me clean up my desktop before I took the pic X3 so thanks


----------



## Magnus (Feb 24, 2008)

good for the eye <3 ~


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 24, 2008)

I am using the Zune Desktop Theme and the wallpaper is here.


----------



## Rouge2 (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.court-records.net/wallpaper/talk2-paper1.jpg


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 24, 2008)

My desktop for the iMac
If anyone knows how to set the files on the desktop into a grid for a mac, PLEASE tell me. I'm sick of clicking and dragging TT_TT Didn't bother cleaning this one up.
Also, this image too big? XD my screen's 20"


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 24, 2008)

Icons everywhere...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 25, 2008)

So unorganized...


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 25, 2008)

I usually change desktop background very often but this one is about 50% of time there


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 25, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Icons everywhere...





			
				TheGreatCrusader said:
			
		

> So unorganized...



You should see my room :lol:


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Finally got my print screen key to work, yay


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 27, 2008)

Very messy.


----------



## draigfaol (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I've given in and have decided to post my desktop too.


----------



## AblazeEagle (Feb 28, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> mrchris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick launch = DOOM!
Toolbars = WOO!

My desktop is nice and clean due to my awesome lot of toolbars.





IF I didn't have those toolbars ALL of those icons would be lying around my desk bugging the crap out of me.





Thumb'd due to my awesome res of 2048*1536.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 28, 2008)

Uh.

http://www.launchy.net/


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Feb 28, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> Finally got my print screen key to work, yay


I'm immediately reminded of the AROS cat. :O


----------



## Fallen (Feb 28, 2008)

Ubuntu yay!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> I'm immediately reminded of the AROS cat. :O



She sort of is the AROS cat

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/153747/


----------



## Rokye Ralin (Mar 2, 2008)

Cool desktops guys..

This is my desktop





I change my Desktops quite alot, im just goting through a resident evil crazed phase..


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 2, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> Ceceil Felias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, that would explain the resemblance.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 2, 2008)

Desktop when parents r away:





What? I like mouse butt. and shiuk


----------



## rexar (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## rexar (Mar 3, 2008)

(And here's what I use on my SPARCstation-20, since it's only got 256 colors at its disposal.  That Fluxbox desktop with the square wave is what I use on this Ultra 80, which has modern display hardware :3)


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 3, 2008)

Why not use the square wave wallpaper on the SPARCstation? It's more graphically simple, aside from the blur (which probably would translate better even with a posterized look).

Also, I've been looking into potentially using Fluxbox or XFCE when my server box is running again. What is Fluxbox's average resource consumption, in your experience?


----------



## Zaibatsu (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## krado (Mar 9, 2008)

The desk and the desktops.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 22, 2008)

krado said:
			
		

> The desk and the desktops.



can i have that wallpaper too? its beautiful *.=.*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Eevee (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't get how anyone can stand the plasticy XP look for very long.  It takes only a few minutes to find and install a decent replacement.


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 22, 2008)

http://i30.tinypic.com/1252fpj.jpg


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 22, 2008)

http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4435/33187993dl7.jpg

Desktop bg by me 

And it's Windows XP.



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size._


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow I can fit four/three of some peoples desktops on my screen O.O

-Onyx


----------



## Magnus (Mar 23, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Wow I can fit four/three of some peoples desktops on my screen O.O
> 
> -Onyx



what's your resolution?


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 23, 2008)

No quote.^_^


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's mine. Nothing special.


----------



## Magnus (Mar 23, 2008)

Vore Writer said:
			
		

> Here's mine. Nothing special.



Hewlard Packard Laptop?


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 23, 2008)

Gloomy, but, I like it.


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 24, 2008)

Click for full size.


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehehe, Yeah i've got 3 seprate computers... well 4 if you want to count the windows partitian(sp) on my mac...  (whoa that decided to screw up badly the first one) Mind you all of these desktop pictures are somewhat old... the background picture hasn't changed put the programs have and so has the res.





My second favorite desktop.










Yes my mac is my favorite desktop hands down!
Hehehe, Yeah


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL. How DA celebrates April
http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs28/f/2008/092/c/5/What_April_is_doing_to_us_all_by_brownsquirrel.png



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size._


----------



## Dranslin (Apr 1, 2008)

Hehe yeah i noticed that. My avatar!!! >.<


----------



## VomitBucket (Apr 1, 2008)

http://img377.imageshack.us/img377/1860/desktoptm6.jpg
Rawr, biiig lol



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size._


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 2, 2008)

2008 Yea I have XP Pro 32-Bit right now but as soon as I upgrade a few things I'm upgrading to Win Vista Premium 64-bit.
And Yea with this rig I can play crysis there on my desktop on the absolute highest settings with 40 FPS So I wanna see what its like with DX10 <3 and my desktop is my fursona.
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg197/NewfDraggie/Desktop2008.png



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Image changed to link due to page-layout-warping size._


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 3, 2008)

Non furry one (click to view)
Furry one (click to view)



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Images changed to links due to page-layout-warping size._

Sorry 

There... that better?


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 3, 2008)

I have two desktops, so IÄºl go ahead and post them both here.

First off is my Linux partition.
The image is copyrighted by a friend of mine from a forum, and you can view her deviantArt page here: Turky@dA
Linux Printscreen

The other is my Windows partition, which Ie skinned to make look gorgeous. ItÅ› an old-ish picture, I've changed the wallpaper and RocketDock skin since.
Windows Printscreen



[EDIT/Rhainor]
_Images changed to links due to page-layout-warping size._
[EDIT/Ookami]
_Links changed for aesthetic reasons_


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay, seriously people, horizontal scrolling is bad.  If your image is large enough that it would stretch out the page layout, then please, either make it a simple link, an attachment (which will generate its own thumbnail), or do like I do and


----------



## Morrigan (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll bite ... I always love these threads. ^_^ I am away from my home puters right now, so I can't post either of my desktop puters or my other laptop puter. This post however, is the one I have on this laptop puter. Hobbled it together myself. Enjoy!

Click me! (warning, has boobies)


----------



## CaptainSaicin (Apr 3, 2008)

Just the desktop for now.... I'll post the laptops later.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 5, 2008)

Picture taken by me.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 5, 2008)

cute birdy


----------



## Sepht (Apr 7, 2008)

Heil stan


----------



## ZentratheFox (Apr 8, 2008)

Woots!


----------



## lovennight (Apr 8, 2008)

im sorry i know im going to sound dumb but how do you like take one of those pictures? i always wondered...


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Apr 8, 2008)

Press print screen (button on the top right of the keyboard, might be prnt scrn)

then open your favorite image editor, or pain, and edit > paste. Then save as something like jpg or png and upload it to somewhere and there you go


----------



## indrora (Apr 8, 2008)

And an update to this system -- my NEW laptop!
(wee) its an alienware and it owns.
[attachment=2859]


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 8, 2008)

heres a screen shot of my digital domain


----------



## Azure (Apr 8, 2008)

Just the original image, as my desktop is very crowded with stuff.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Apr 8, 2008)

My new desktop


----------



## DragonKid (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's my new desktop:




The theme I'm running is this:
Dragon for Windowblinds

And the dragon on the start menu is animated too! ^^


----------



## indrora (Apr 9, 2008)

*sulks into a corner* eww... so many people using vista... so many people i must now consider useless *huddles and rocks with a distressed look* vista is AIDS. aids that gets through condoms. *shuddershudder*

on another topic, if you take frequent screenshots (as i do) you may want to check out Gadwin PrintScreen -- it saves to any kind of file it understands and makes sure you havent just randomly pressed the button.


----------



## DragonKid (Apr 9, 2008)

indrora said:
			
		

> *sulks into a corner* eww... so many people using vista... so many people i must now consider useless *huddles and rocks with a distressed look* vista is AIDS. aids that gets through condoms. *shuddershudder*



I've had absolutely no issues running it myself. I love the OS (not literally). If you don't like it, that's fine. When I get my other desktop fixed, I should post a screen of my _Ubuntu_ desktop.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, hi, have some BrawlFox Team.

[attachment=2861]


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 9, 2008)

Yay! EB!


----------



## Zero_Point (Apr 10, 2008)




----------

